# Toronto And Area Boys Get READY



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Im ready. You guys ready?
Forcast saying snow/ice first part, then snow. Should start flying around midnight. 
Didnt get a chance to paint my new blade I made for the bobcat, but looks like I will get to test it out first. Not many are ready in my area, I had a few calls already about salt.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

We've been ready for a week, but I really have not ssen much equipment at malls and such. 2 light winter in a row makes people lazy and cheap. I hope we get hammered tommorrow and for the rest of the winter.


----------



## mrmagnum (Aug 18, 2007)

I have mine ready!


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

JD Dave;435800 said:


> We've been ready for a week, but I really have not ssen much equipment at malls and such. 2 light winter in a row makes people lazy and cheap. I hope we get hammered tommorrow and for the rest of the winter.


I think it is going to take more then that to get prices up. So I hope we don't get hammered all winter.


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

Ahhh I love snow. School's cancelled!! I'm going to make a killing today, including killing my back. Have fun guys!!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cet;435926 said:


> I think it is going to take more then that to get prices up. So I hope we don't get hammered all winter.


It sure won't put the prices down. Stop giving me a hard time. LOL I would of rather plowed last night then salt everything twice but what do you do when you get 5cm of crap. How'd you make out CET? BTW I hope we get hammered this winter, well at least NewMarket does! LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

salted like crazy today, pushed a bit cleaning main pathways at places. 

geared up to head out again at 4am and clean everything up. 

got 1 big contract today that was taking its time to decide.

making a point of taking the camera tomorrow. 

Saw one guy today trying to throw sand out of the back of a pickup with a shovel while another drived. Wish I had the camera


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

MIDTOWNPC;436421 said:


> salted like crazy today, pushed a bit cleaning main pathways at places.
> 
> geared up to head out again at 4am and clean everything up.
> 
> ...


We have done that when the salter has broke down, got to empty it somehow!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

JD Dave;436426 said:


> We have done that when the salter has broke down, got to empty it somehow!!


I dont think these guys even have a salter or atleast dont have one ready. Cause this was just a 1500 chevy. This guy is always chasing his tail.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Has anyone seen the 15 day outlook??? Seems too good to be true, well at least they still have a week to change it to all RAIN!!! I have this sinking feeling that we are going to be hammard this winter from now untill the middle of Feb. Besides the last few seasons have been week, and it has been years since we have seen a city/area stopping blizzard.

At least its fun to think about it, the last one I can remember was in 76-77 I think. Although i could be wrong I was only 5-6 years old. I think its time to get our hand out of our pockets and get ready to collect some payup!!!

DAFF


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Next time your guys to push snow you are welcome up here.
I night started ruff. One guy that stores his plow at my shop showed up at 1 am to find out it had been stolen. 1 year old 8' Pro Plus with Pro Plus wings.
The new guy I have this year with 2 trucks only broke down 4 times.
The snow was the heaviest that I have pushed in some time.
We pushed back to back nights. 5 calls for 48 places, I guess that's not too bad for the first night.


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

So how much did you end up with?

we ended up with 1cm of ice pellets and 1 cm of snow. With a 5 cm or 7.5 cm threshold we never got going until 10:00am and only on call for icy slushy


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

We had a solid covering of 15 to 20 cm everywhere and in some places with the wind there was 25 cm. I have 4 places in Richmond Hill and there was about 1/2 that.

I think Dave is still sleeping from the tough 4 1/2 hour salt run.

It's back to the US Monday for more plows:angry:


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cet;436989 said:


> We had a solid covering of 15 to 20 cm everywhere and in some places with the wind there was 25 cm. I have 4 places in Richmond Hill and there was about 1/2 that.
> 
> I think Dave is still sleeping from the tough 4 1/2 hour salt run.
> 
> It's back to the US Monday for more plows:angry:


Listen grumpy, I had to salt everything again last night, I would have payed money to have 25cm. I think we should switch areas, I love pushing 12"+ storms, makes me feel wanted!! Do they have the plow you want? That little Torro I bought worked really well in the light snow.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

The replacement we need is a 8' Pro Plus. I am also going to get another 8 and a 8'6" for friends. Maybe a larger trailer might be a good choice this time.

I though the blower would be a good purchase. Did your wife manage to get it started? I hope she didn't wake you up when she cleared the walks.xysport


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cet;436997 said:


> The replacement we need is a 8' Pro Plus. I am also going to get another 8 and a 8'6" for friends. Maybe a larger trailer might be a good choice this time.
> 
> I though the blower would be a good purchase. Did your wife manage to get it started? I hope she didn't wake you up when she cleared the walks.xysport


LOL. Yeah she said it started well. I think you can fit all that in the back of your truck, no problem. Your starting to be quite the Buffalo regular.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

I hate freezing rain. We salted early Thursday morning then around noon went and tried to plow and shovel where we could. Just as we got everything in decent shape at 4 pm, it starts snowing again. We go out again at 11 pm and salted and plowed/shoveled and resalted all night and wrapped up around 9am. Fun times


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Pristine PM ltd;437086 said:


> I hate freezing rain. We salted early Thursday morning then around noon went and tried to plow and shovel where we could. Just as we got everything in decent shape at 4 pm, it starts snowing again. We go out again at 11 pm and salted and plowed/shoveled and resalted all night and wrapped up around 9am. Fun times


The stuff that people had walked and driven on was pretty hard. We have a few schools that are still snow covered. Hopefully it should all melt by Monday. I have my 12 high priority places bare but we salted 3 times and plowed 3 times and did walks 5 times.


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

Here we go again.....


----------

